# Pigeons have laid eggs in my balcony. What should i do now?



## Aakarshan (Nov 22, 2014)

Pigeons have laid eggs in my balcony. What should i do now. These pigeons were kept coming over my balcony since last 1-2 weeks. I just don't understand that they are not afraid of humans. I visit my balcony frequently daily. They are not afraid of me. I tried to scare them away earlier but they keep coming back. They were also bringing sticks in my balcony and i kept throwing that away. Now they have laid eggs in a cardboard box. What should i do now. It is 7°C - 10°C outside during nighttime here. Today i went outside and saw that they do not sit on eggs during night. But was sitting on outside watching over nest. They do sit on the eggs whole day during day time.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you don't want babies to hatch, then you can just remove the box with the eggs. Otherwise, just let them do their thing.


----------



## Aakarshan (Nov 22, 2014)

I will let them build their nest here this time. I will remove the nest at the end of the january.
It has been 3 days since they have laid 2 eggs.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you don't want babies on your balcony, you will need to remove the nest and eggs now.


----------



## Aakarshan (Nov 22, 2014)

Marina B said:


> If you don't want babies on your balcony, you will need to remove the nest and eggs now.


I will let them have the nest this time here. They sit on the eggs night and day. They change shift during evening. Sometimes i catch them changing shifts. They allow me to come closer to their nest. They are not afraid of me. I am thinking of placing some bird seeds near them. It is winter time here. They don't seem to attack me. Here are some pictures i am sharing of them. Here the mother pigeon in the morning trying to eat some wood.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just remember that once you start feeding them, you will need to continue this. When the babies fledge, they will also start eating the food and might become totally dependant on the food you are putting down.


----------

